# Kutkot death ritual



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100201/od_nm/us_philippines_tribe


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is also done in some Himalayan and Indian (as in India) cultures. Would be interesting if we did it, with all our imbalming and anaerobic bacteria...can you dress grandpa when he is SOUP?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely odd by our standards, but it sounds as if it's done with great respect for the remains.

Makes you wonder how such rituals get started.


----------

